# Ironic



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

My ex and I were married for 27 years. Learned yesterday that he and his AP will be getting married on the 27th. In a bar that she works at. Appropriate since they met at the previous bar she worked at. Should make for a long and happy marriage.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

That sucks, but yeah, a "marriage" in a bar???? Sounds like they're both getting real winners there, for sure. At least you get a good laugh of disgust out of that one. 

I'd like to have heard their "vows".

Pretty disgraceful, but fitting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

You need to get to the point where you don't care.

Since you're posting about it, and speculating on their future, you've got a ways to go yet.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm looking forward to getting closer to indifference. I still would like to see her karma bus heading her way like a juggernaut. Smoke billowing out, with racing slicks and a diesel truck front end, stuffed to the roof with buckets of poo. Lol, I have a little ways to go, alright.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

OP, look at it as another milestone away from your past. Being married for 27 years and getting divorced sucks (I was married 24 years before she decided to call it quits - so I know). But if that is all it meant to your ex, then you are better off without him. Don't look at it as how much farther you have to go, look at it as how much better off you are.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Evinrude58 said:


> I'm looking forward to getting closer to indifference. I still would like to see her karma bus heading her way like a juggernaut. Smoke billowing out, with racing slicks and a diesel truck front end, stuffed to the roof with buckets of poo. Lol, I have a little ways to go, alright.....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I ever pictured "karma-armageddon" before, you have given it a whole new image... :wink2:


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Everyone eventually gets what they deserve.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

Mclane said:


> You need to get to the point where you don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're posting about it, and speculating on their future, you've got a ways to go yet.




Actually I don't care. I posted because I thought it was humorous and so does our children.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Such class. You must miss that :|

I'm struggling not to laugh


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

You should send them information on detox centers and recovery programs, just wrap everything in a pretty box so they think it's a wedding gift.

The sad thing about their current life is they don't realize how shallow it is. All their bar friends are nothing more than booze buddies, there's no depth or substance to any of them or their miserable lives they are trying to drink away, booze is all they got.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

MarriedDude said:


> Everyone eventually gets what they deserve.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Unfortunately that isn't true.....


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

MarriedDude said:


> Everyone eventually gets what they deserve.





Livvie said:


> Unfortunately that isn't true.....


Not that we see firsthand... I've witnessed karma from a cheating partner circle around after 15 years in the most brutal fashion... be careful what you wish for when you feel wronged, you never escape unscathed.


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cooper said:


> You should send them information on detox centers and recovery programs, just wrap everything in a pretty box so they think it's a wedding gift.
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing about their current life is they don't realize how shallow it is. All their bar friends are nothing more than booze buddies, there's no depth or substance to any of them or their miserable lives they are trying to drink away, booze is all they got.




I agree they are living a pretty shallow life, not that I care at all. Not a good role model for our older children though. He only started hanging out at bars a few years before we divorced and only after he got hurt at work. He said that he didn't have anything better to do while he was off work. Now it's his life. I hear he is now trying to buy the bar they will get married at.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Livvie said:


> Unfortunately that isn't true.....


In the movies it is.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Baseballmom6 said:


> My ex and I were married for 27 years. Learned yesterday that he and his AP will be getting married on the 27th. In a bar that she works at. Appropriate since they met at the previous bar she worked at. Should make for a long and happy marriage.


That may be true, 

If they set the "Bar" low and they have to leap over it, this is doable, the marriage will be successful. 

But, after all the drinking they may be forced to use it as a limbo "Bar" that they have to crawl under after the ceremony. They will then hit a snag...the marriage will fail.

Bar-none, a Bar-low knife cuts the best Brides cake.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Baseballmom6 said:


> Actually I don't care. I posted because I thought it was humorous and so does our children.


 @Baseballmom6

I found myself thinking about this thread, and your post above in particular, because it brings me back to how I feel (or don't feel) about my exwife, we're divorced 7 years now and rarely speak, although it's now cordial when we do, after what was arguably one of the more bitter and highly contested divorces.

Anyway I thought to myself, if my ex got married in a bar, or any place else, if she had good fortune, or bad, would I find it interesting, or humorous? Would I post about it on an obscure internet discussion board?

Actually I wouldn't. The most I might do is bring it up in conversation with friends or family if the topic came up in some way as a matter of mild curiousity, like a passing thunderstorm. 

I would find it about as interesting as if some random stranger won the lottery or got hit by a semitrailer while crossing the street.

Because, unlike you, I don't care.


----------

